# Shirts and Vinyls Stretching



## dlugo (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello All,

So I'm starting to get a little irritated with vinyls. I've purchased Easyweed and Fashion-FILM (because I need the neon colors) and have had the following problems:


After washing the t-shirts, the vinyls on the t-shirt would come out wrinkled. I think I've resolved this issue by purchasing pre-shrunk t-shirts.


The majority of the female t-shirts are are ribbed and very thin material. If a busty female wears a shirt then it will stretch and rip the vinyls.

What are some tips... er things to look out for when purchasing tshirts and vinyls? I don't feel like I could sell a good product as of right now.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

Not sure what that could be...are u pre pressing the shirts? 

Sent from my SPH-L720T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## dlugo (Jul 2, 2014)

Yes I am. I use a USCutter Perfect Press.


----------



## imhotep9 (May 25, 2013)

I used easy weed on cotton, poly and blends and they usually came out good. Maybe press is heating uneven? Like cold spots on the press? Easy weed extra is supposed to have more "strechability" but I'm thinking maybe your press

Sent from my SPH-L720T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Ribbed and very thin simply do not work.....Good pressure and good even heat usually gives beast results....


----------

